# ww 2 BATTLE TANKS ,T-34 vs. TIGER



## hinse (25. November 2008)

wer kennt ein server wo man es mal spielen kann,auf org. server niemand anwesend!!danke hinse


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

das is doch kein strategiespiel, soweit ich weiß is das ein panzersimulator o_o


----------

